# Considering a used 2010 A6 3.0T Quattro with 93,000 Miles - tips or Suggestions to assess?



## bdarned (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi,

Found a really nice looking A6, and I've sort of dreamed of them for a while. The current owner is the second, and everything seems in order and well taken care of. There is either a bearing, wheel, or perhaps rotor issue that is causing speed related noise from the front left. A shop is having a look at it now. 

I've explore the forum, but any model specific tips on what I should be looking for?
If well taken care of would you expect this car to go 200K miles without too much cost? I realize I'll need to do the timing around 110K.

Thanks,
Buddy


----------

